# CSM+B Recipe



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey Matt,

I know that this is the 3rd time I've asked you, but what is the CSM+B recipe? 1 or 2 tablespoons of CSM+B to 500ml of H2O? I can't track down the email. Doh! With this posting out here I shouldn't lose the recipe again.

Muchas Gracias,


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

According to Greg you mix 1 tbsp in 500ml of water. http://www.gregwatson.com/PMDDStoreInfo.htm

I've always used 2tbsp in 500ml since Greg states CSM+B is not as concentrated.

To add more confusion, this time I mixed up 1tbsp to 500ml but I'm dosing twice as much. However, I have the CSM+B with extra iron and it doesn't mix as well as the regular CSM+B. I hope that made things clear as mud


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I guess as long as I'm in the ballpark and the plants get their micro's I should be fine. Thanks!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I mix 1tbs CSM and 250ml of warm water into an old Excel bottle...shake...put in the 'fridge.


----------

